# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hygrophila Siamensis - Giant Hygro



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hygrophila corymbosa ''Siamensis''* - Giant Hygro



















_Light:_ low - very high

_Growth:_ medium

_Demands:_ easy

_Pruning and Propagation:_ replant tops

_Experience:_ Have grown it from 1.5wpg to 4wpg. Leaves are quick to show deficiencies such as potassium. Forms large roots and seems to like a fertile substrate. Makes a nice contrast next to red plants.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hygrophila corymbosa ''Siamensis''* - Giant Hygro



















_Light:_ low - very high

_Growth:_ medium

_Demands:_ easy

_Pruning and Propagation:_ replant tops

_Experience:_ Have grown it from 1.5wpg to 4wpg. Leaves are quick to show deficiencies such as potassium. Forms large roots and seems to like a fertile substrate. Makes a nice contrast next to red plants.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have always like this plant. Under low light, this plant tends to lose the leaves on the lower stems. with high light, and if the plant is not planted to densley, leaf growth will remain thick up and down the stem. This is one of the largest stem plants, and really should be in a big tank.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

